# Iverson or Ross or BOTH?



## jd56 (Feb 10, 2013)

So Nick contacted me on a girls bike (I know a girls bike, what am I thinking) and of course it has a tanklight! 
Actually a very unique tanklight that I've never seen before...so of course I'm interested. 
The seller doesn't know much about it.

Here is a picture of this (we think a 60's) Iverson girls tanklight in pretty good shape. 
Nick mentioned that in the late 60s a company named Iverson started and made muscle bikes in the late 60s and 70s.

But, the question is that, this bike has what I recognize as a Ross chainring. But, it clearly has Iverson on the chainguard. 

So all you middleweight gurus please chime in and let me know what we are looking at here. Sorry I don't have the serial number to reference it to a manufacturer. If it is a Ross then the prefix should be a "R" I beleive.

Did Iverson and Ross combine their efforts to retail this bike? or others? I know that Ross didn't fair well and shut down at some point. Adamtinker or Phil,  sent me some info on the Ross's demise.

So lets here what you think and how rare is the bike?

Thanks in advance. 
John


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes!  (answered in main page thread)


----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks Adam

Here's the main post with your response

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-on-this-forum-what-is-it&p=208795#post208795


----------

